# [H] PVE - Blackrock - Legion of Doom



## Stery (29. Juli 2008)

Die Horden Gilde Legion of Doom vom Realm Blackrock sucht noch neuen Member für Ihre Raids. 

Wir raiden zur Zeit Mount Hyjal (5/5) und BT (6/9).  Ziel ist es Illidan noch vor dem addon zu legen. 

Im Moment suchen wir noch folgende Klassen:

Holy Priester

Holy Paladin

Heal Schamanen

Unser Raidzeiten sind Mo. - Do. 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr 

Folgende Voraussetzungen solltet ihr erfüllen:

- Mindestalter ist 18 Jahre. Wobei es dabei mehr um die Geistige Reife und evtl meckernde Eltern geht.
- Equip sollte schon min. T5/Badges sein. 
- Ihr wollt raiden und im Content voran kommen. Dazu gehört nunmal auch mehrere ID's an einem Boss zu wipen und immer und immer wieder zu tryen.  
- Ihr hab Ahnung von eurer Klasse und dem spiel in der Gruppe.
- Ihr wollt das beste aus eurem Char rausholen. Soll heißen nicht an Buffs, Flask Enchants und Gems sparen.

Wenn ihr intresse habt schaut einfach mal unter *http://legion-of-doom.eu* vorbei und bewerbt euch.


----------



## Stery (31. Juli 2008)

push und so


----------



## Stery (21. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Kegan (21. August 2008)

/ push


----------



## Kegan (22. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Stery (16. September 2008)

/push


----------

